# 08 5500 Dodge CTD



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Anybody have or got to see the new 5500 Dodge trucks yet? Supposed to be the equivilent of Chevy 5500 and Ford F550. I called my local dealer today and they told me they aren't out yet. I generally don't believe much that dealers say. I've found most dealers are knuckleheads. Dodge website has some info but not enough on the specs. Anybodyknow more???...


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Dodge / Sterling*

See if this helps ya! http://www.sterlingtrucks.com/SterlingBullet/ Hippy


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The dealers down this way have them on the lot.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have read the specs on the 4500 and 5500 no less than 10 times since it was announced that they were going into production. Everything about them appears to be truly "heavy duty" which I love. The major downfall I see is that they don't come with a truck box... it's cab and chassis only. Because of that I don't see myself getting one right away.


Basher, what's the name of the dealership you saw them at? I want to call them and check the price.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Hippy, Sterling site worked good. Camden, I bet you could get a dually take off box from a truck upfitter. Those trucks are certainly not built with a pickup box in mind.
Anybody drive one yet?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Newark Dodge, Newark Delaware

They have a white Cab and chassis sitting out front.
Haven't had a chance to stop and look


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would give anything to have one...


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Basher, I called them this morning and I was told that is a 3500. Noone has ever heard of a 5500 there. They said the dealers are usually the last to know. I told him to look at Dodges website and he couldn't believe it. I'm certainly not suprised.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hippy, just hung up with Sterling. This dealer said no trucks available till Nov/ Dec. They aren't taking orders but did place an initial order for a few. No pricing, no literature, no clues. Was also told this is typical with new model releases.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I also called the local Sterling dealer and the salesman told me that they were planning on having a Bullet at the Minnesota State Fair. You can place an order for one at that time and take delivery some time at the end of Sept. 

I have an e-mail into Western and Boss to see if they plan on having a mount and harness ready to fit these trucks but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Basher, Newark Dodge called me this afternoon to tell me they are not authorized to sell 4500/5500 trucks. SAid they have no techs trained on them and their facilities are not capable of servicing these trucks--i.e.. their lifts are too small. Interesting info Camden!! I'm still on the hunt


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

It's a demand issue for Newark- once the truck is released, if they carry Dodge trucks they'll be carrying the Dodge version- training and tools are a moot point- they'll be required to buy the tools and they'll receive the training when the time comes- assumeing they are still in business. DC is closeing 55K dealerships in the next 6 months unless they shape up in sales and service. (honest truith- I'm in the industry)

These trucks are not designed with a pickup body in mind so it's unlikely you'll see any for a while, unless the frame dimensions match the 3500's to make it an easy swap.


Speaking of dealers being the last to know- I have been hearing repeatedly from a large local Dodge truck dealer that Dodge was discontinueing the 3500's for 08 and that local dealers were unable to get DRW models for the last 6 months.

This inspite of the announcement 6 months ago of the 4500 coming to the US and the changes announced in the diesel trucks.... 

I think with the probable sale of Chrysler/Dodge from DC to the holding firm, you'll see a few changes, like additional brands being sold on the same lot (Sterling HD trucks alongside Dodge Trucks and cars- like Ford and GM do)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I e-mailed Western to see if they'll have a mount and harness ready for the 4500 and 5500 and here's what they said:

Thank you for visiting our website and for your inquiry.

It is our intention to offer a snowplow for this truck, however, we have
not yet completed our evaluation of the vehicle. Please check back with
us or your local distributor this fall.

Sincerely,
Customer Service

I don't know about you guys but there's no way I'm going to buy one of these trucks without knowing whether or not I can equip it with a plow! Like I said before, I was already a little turned off over the fact that you can't get a truck box with them but this puts me over the edge. I'll just wait until the '09s are out...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BOSS550;396064 said:


> Basher, I called them this morning and I was told that is a 3500. Noone has ever heard of a 5500 there. They said the dealers are usually the last to know. I told him to look at Dodges website and he couldn't believe it. I'm certainly not suprised.


Sorry about that, saw the cab and chaissis from the road and assummed they had the entire line.

Dealers are the last to know because most just don't care. Sell what's on the lot and the H%$# with all the rest. Another reason dealerships are failing all over the place.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Camden,
I just spoke with Burnsville Dodge on Labor Day and they said that the dealership would have one in about 10 days. They said it would be a reg cab 4500 and would give me a call as soon as it came in. I told them that I was interested, they took my number and I will see if they call in a few days. I'll keep you posted. I want one!:redbounce


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

NLS1;402230 said:


> Camden,
> I just spoke with Burnsville Dodge on Labor Day and they said that the dealership would have one in about 10 days. They said it would be a reg cab 4500 and would give me a call as soon as it came in. I told them that I was interested, they took my number and I will see if they call in a few days. I'll keep you posted. I want one!:redbounce


Yeah, keep me posted for sure! I talked to the Dodge guys down at the state fair and they ran some prices for me. $43k for the one I wanted (loaded minus navigation). They also said that Maney International makes a conversion kit so that you can put a box on it. If Boss or Western could come through with a mount and harness for these trucks I can definitely see myself getting one.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I've been looking for the last few months and I've been told:

1) The dealership has to be "Business Link". There's one Business Link dealership in Maine and one in New Hampshire.

2) The Business Link dealership in Maine said that they may not be buying the franchise for the 4500/5500 trucks.

It shouldn't be this tough.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

chevy better wise up and ford better watch out dodge is back and for years mopar is talked down upon,with my considerd i may be trading my 06' chevy 3500 in for a new 08' 3500/4500 dodge ive seen a 07 3500 dodge with dump body and plow and the front end sits around 3 inches higher if not more


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Camden;402250 said:


> Yeah, keep me posted for sure! I talked to the Dodge guys down at the state fair and they ran some prices for me. $43k for the one I wanted (loaded minus navigation). They also said that Maney International makes a conversion kit so that you can put a box on it. If Boss or Western could come through with a mount and harness for these trucks I can definitely see myself getting one.


The frame specs are on the Dodge website, if they dont have a mount available they dropped the ball.

IMO I would avoid Dodge all together, go right to Sterling. Why monkey around with a MiniVan emporium when you can go right to a Real truck dealership.
I haven't had many issues with My 2500HD Cummins truck, but I do shutter when I walk into there dealership for service. Sure we got a Diesel Tech T, he has a truck just like yours


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

T-MAN;404659 said:


> The frame specs are on the Dodge website, if they dont have a mount available they dropped the ball.
> 
> IMO I would avoid Dodge all together, go right to Sterling. Why monkey around with a MiniVan emporium when you can go right to a Real truck dealership.
> I haven't had many issues with My 2500HD Cummins truck, but I do shutter when I walk into there dealership for service. Sure we got a Diesel Tech T, he has a truck just like yours


The dodge and the sterling come off of the same assembly line. Exact same truck with a different badge. Not one difference in them.. Sounds like you need to find yourself a new dealership. Everyone in my area, have atleast 3 certified cummins diesel techs, that have gone through the same school the sterling guys did.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

2003ctd;404892 said:


> The dodge and the sterling come off of the same assembly line. Exact same truck with a different badge. Not one difference in them.. Sounds like you need to find yourself a new dealership. Everyone in my area, have atleast 3 certified cummins diesel techs, that have gone through the same school the sterling guys did.


What Dodge Dealers have 3 diesel techs LOL ? Every dealer in Lake County is full of **** ! Not one dealer in this county is set up to handle a 5500 series truck. When I purchased my truck in 05 I had to go to Milwaukee for any sort of selection of diesel trucks. Not one dealer in IL within 50 miles of me (including Chicago) had more then 4 diesel trucks on the lot. 3 dealers in Milwaukee had over 30 Cummins trucks on there lots.
Please give me the name of these great service departments in Chicago. I need a u-joint done and have a sneaky suspicion I have a bad injector or 2. God forbid I drop it at a dealer around here.

When your truck (if you own a diesel) is out of warranty will you bring it to your local kick ass Dodge dealer ? Ha ha I honestly cant wait to hit 70K, no more BS Dodge dealership.
My truck will go to Cummins Power (if it ever needs it) in Oak Creek Wi, I got a good feeling they might know what there doing, you know kinda like the guys at the other Truck dealer. I dont think the name on there door is Dodge/Sterling. Just Sterling  They might come off the same line but that is Like saying my Volkswagen is just like a Porsche, and the service dept is the same too.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

T-MAN;405040 said:


> What Dodge Dealers have 3 diesel techs LOL ? Every dealer in Lake County is full of **** ! Not one dealer in this county is set up to handle a 5500 series truck. When I purchased my truck in 05 I had to go to Milwaukee for any sort of selection of diesel trucks. Not one dealer in IL within 50 miles of me (including Chicago) had more then 4 diesel trucks on the lot. 3 dealers in Milwaukee had over 30 Cummins trucks on there lots.
> Please give me the name of these great service departments in Chicago. I need a u-joint done and have a sneaky suspicion I have a bad injector or 2. God forbid I drop it at a dealer around here.
> 
> When your truck (if you own a diesel) is out of warranty will you bring it to your local kick ass Dodge dealer ? Ha ha I honestly cant wait to hit 70K, no more BS Dodge dealership.
> My truck will go to Cummins Power (if it ever needs it) in Oak Creek Wi, I got a good feeling they might know what there doing, you know kinda like the guys at the other Truck dealer. I dont think the name on there door is Dodge/Sterling. Just Sterling  They might come off the same line but that is Like saying my Volkswagen is just like a Porsche, and the service dept is the same too.


Naperville dodge has 13 diesels in stock, Napleton dodge has 18 in stock, feeny dodge has 22 in stock... I fix my own vehicles, if your dealer can't even replace a u-joint than they have big problems. The reason wisconsin has so many more trucks, is cuz they sell alot more of them to farmers and what not... There isn't a huge market for diesel pickups in downtown chicago or the burbs... Go 2 hours west of here, and every dealer has loads of them. Ever hear of supply and demand? Why would a dealer buy trucks they can't sell? Just common sense.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

2003ctd;405111 said:


> Naperville dodge has 13 diesels in stock, Napleton dodge has 18 in stock, feeny dodge has 22 in stock... I fix my own vehicles, if your dealer can't even replace a u-joint than they have big problems. The reason wisconsin has so many more trucks, is cuz they sell alot more of them to farmers and what not... There isn't a huge market for diesel pickups in downtown chicago or the burbs... Go 2 hours west of here, and every dealer has loads of them. Ever hear of supply and demand? Why would a dealer buy trucks they can't sell? Just common sense.


I purchased my Hemi truck from Feeney, crooks. I looked there in 05 they had 2 Cummins trucks. I wouldnt let them near my 79 Toro mower.
I handle all maintenence on my stuff, how ever I dont monkey around with the motor. I have an injector tick at start up, I had hoped to get that checked out when the u-joint is replaced. What are the odds, if I took it to one of These Super Serveice depts you speak so highly of, that they blow it out the door ?

What Dodge dealers have the 3 CERTIFIED CUMMINS techs ?

Point Im making here is your purchasing a "Work" truck, why not buy your "Work" truck from a "Work" truck dealership ? IMO you will be much better off at a STERLING dealership then Dodge.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

T-MAN;405040 said:


> I need a u-joint done and have a sneaky suspicion I have a bad injector or 2. God forbid I drop it at a dealer around here.


Injector problems at less than 70k? Wow! I would not be happy about that. Your dealership better step up and replace all of them because you're just going to have more trouble down the road. Those injectors should be good until at least 250k.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Camden;405176 said:


> Injector problems at less than 70k? Wow! I would not be happy about that. Your dealership better step up and replace all of them because you're just going to have more trouble down the road. Those injectors should be good until at least 250k.


What rock have you been living under ? The 12 valvers injectors last forever, not the 24 valves. The higher pressures of todays systems take there toll.
Fords PSD 6.0's eat injectors faster then they puke turbos.

The only plate my dealership ever steps up to is the one at the OL China buffet. I asked about the injector tick before, I was told its normal


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Now don't hold me to this, but there is a warranty from cummins on their motors. I believe you can take the truck directly to cummins and have them fix it. Im not defending any of these dealerships, whether it be dodge, ford, or chevy your gonna have the same issues. My truck was never in for any work when it was under warranty (been a very good truck) 125000 miles later still no issues, knock on wood!! T-Man, try calling naperville dodge there the biggest truck dealer I've found in the area, they have 25 4500-5500 on order, and they told me that they legally can not sell a vehicle they can't fix.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

T-MAN;405191 said:


> What rock have you been living under ? The 12 valvers injectors last forever, not the 24 valves. The higher pressures of todays systems take there toll.
> Fords PSD 6.0's eat injectors faster then they puke turbos.
> 
> The only plate my dealership ever steps up to is the one at the OL China buffet. I asked about the injector tick before, I was told its normal


I know of ONE person who's needed their injectors replaced before 100k...and that's out of dozens and dozens of Dodge truck owners that I know. You guys down there need to learn how to take care of your equipment


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Camden;405201 said:


> I know of ONE person who's needed their injectors replaced before 100k...and that's out of dozens and dozens of Dodge truck owners that I know. You guys down there need to learn how to take care of your equipment


What kind of truck ? 
Take a lil tour threw TDR or DieselRam and let me know if you find anything about bad injectors. Theres plenty of posts about it.

Could you please give me instructions for taking care of equipment ? I guess the power service in every tank and fuel filters at 10K are not enough  Maybe I could take them out and clean them or lube em up ? :waving: 
If your thinking I beat my equipment your wrong, far from it. Do I work the equipment ? yes I do. Does the equipment need parts in its service life ? yes it does and will. Do plow trucks wear out crappy u-joints ? Yes they do. Can the worlds smallest hunk of crap trash an Injector ? Well skippy, it sure can.

Take a look at TDR, you will learn alot about your truck. Stuff you (or your buddys) would never know unless you read there.


----------



## mrfixx (Sep 21, 2007)

*mrfiixx*



T-MAN;405174 said:


> I purchased my Hemi truck from Feeney, crooks. I looked there in 05 they had 2 Cummins trucks. I wouldnt let them near my 79 Toro mower.
> I handle all maintenence on my stuff, how ever I dont monkey around with the motor. I have an injector tick at start up, I had hoped to get that checked out when the u-joint is replaced. What are the odds, if I took it to one of These Super Serveice depts you speak so highly of, that they blow it out the door ?
> 
> What Dodge dealers have the 3 CERTIFIED CUMMINS techs ?
> ...


How do you know its a injector tick? sure its not a lifter? sure its no a rocker arm? sure you have the rite oil filter on the engine? wrong filter will drain back and you loose the intial oil prime if you have a cheepo oil filter...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

*Just in case nobody knows: On Dodges site, it says 4500/5500's will be out this fall AND you can build them on their site.*


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

I was looking through threads and BAM!!! There is this awesome looking dodge. Was wondering if you had anymore pix and info. Not looking to build one, just like interesting vehicles and a lifted dually is interesting.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

mrfixx;405933 said:


> How do you know its a injector tick? sure its not a lifter? sure its no a rocker arm? sure you have the rite oil filter on the engine? wrong filter will drain back and you loose the intial oil prime if you have a cheepo oil filter...


I only run Fleetguard filters straight from Cummins in Oak Creek Wi. I run Synthetic oil, the valve train noise at cold start is greatly reduced. The truck will go to Cummins if the issue gets worse. The oil sample at 50k came back good, my money is on an injector.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

between this post and another i saw about plugging a diesel in, and another over diesel prices, im fairly excited by the fact that i dont own a diesel. ive also realized why the company i was with used to lease them not own them. you own it you worry about the maint. you lease it you dont care. we had discussed buying trucks once or twice back then and i fought it all the way. liked having nice leased new ones that they scheduled to come and get to service. not junks and bs maint. problems.

i have to kind of agree with tman on this one though. i know people that work at dealerships. lol.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

2008 5500 dodge talked to a dealer today 60 inch w/b sounds great till ya finde out it requires a 9 ft 6 bed they put the fuel tank behind the rear weels so needs long flat bed


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Not to be smart but where is the problem here? The tank should be behind the rear wheels. 60" is that the CA distance I assume? 9 ' 6" is a good size for a small work truck. I like the 84" CA myself for a 11' bed. I am guessing these trucks will turn pretty tight so you won't notice any length of body.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BOSS550;420829 said:


> Not to be smart but where is the problem here? The tank should be behind the rear wheels. 60" is that the CA distance I assume? 9 ' 6" is a good size for a small work truck. I like the 84" CA myself for a 11' bed. I am guessing these trucks will turn pretty tight so you won't notice any length of body.


I wouldnt mind tossing on a regular truck box. Thats were my problem would be.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

guess my thinking is if you need regular truck bed then this is probably alot more truck than you need. The weight caps of these trucks will allow you to wreck quickly any sheetmetal dually bed you would stick on there. You probably could put a big fuel transfer tank between the box and the cab and that would make the bed set close to the end of the frame rails.
Apologies to all those stepped on toes NBI and DOC


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

FOUND ONE!!!!! Too bad it's a crappy one but it's still a good sign because that means these trucks are finally making their way to dealerships.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008-DODGE-RAM-4500-DUALLY-4DR-CUMMINS-DIESEL-1226_W0QQitemZ230186523778QQihZ013QQcategoryZ6210QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I stopped by the Dodge dealer in town on Saturday. They had a 4500 and 5500 on the lot. Salesman didn't know much about them (or anything for that matter) but they do look nice. I'd really like to have taken one for a spin, but I was in a hurry and didn't have time.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW, just because several people on TDR have had a given problem doesn't mean it's really an actual high occurrence problem. Lots of people on HERE have a given problem and we routinely tell them it's not normal!

I have been working my 96 Cummins from the day I bought it and I have always well exceeded the normal lifespan the TDR members whine about. No KDP fix, fine factory brakes, 137K mile on ORIGINAL front wheel bearings and several u-joints. No tranny problems, put a lukes link in at 120K miles on factory track bar, original shocks still working.....

Sterling is a brand name only- they have been a re badge name owned by "Freightliner" since the Volvo merger. Freightliner is owned by Daimler, which is where the Dodge truck (and now the 4500/5500 series) technology has come from. If you wanna think a Sterling dealer has more experience or exclusive knowledge about the re badged Dodge truck than a Dodge dealer that actually sells a reasonable amount of trucks, enjoy your fantasy.
VW and Porsche ARE 2 different things, that's a huge difference - an apples to oranges comparison. If you choose to go to a Dodge dealer that has 2 trucks on the lot and sells mostly cars that's your fault. 
Every 4 star Dodge dealer will be receiving their list of specialty tools they need for the new trucks and training information for the mechanics- new model info for the sales guys should have been there in September and preliminary service info around then too. Real service training for the special differences (for the sterling and dodge dealers) will happen october at the earliest.

These trucks are supposed to be industry standard frame rails so any box manufacturer should have one to fit- odds are the dealers don't have the commercial outfitters book yet.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*They're here!*

There are a couple 5500 chassis cabs at Burnsville Dodge, just thought you guys might like to know.
They look big and meaty without being too big, just right for all the stuff I want to do with a truck in that class.:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm waiting on a call from Crysteel to see what it's going to take to put a truck box and plow on one. They seemed to think they could get a mount and harness for any plow but they wanted to confirm that before quoting me a price.

I just might pull the trigger on one of these yet this year...


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Hey Camden*

I want to too but probably not until next year, let me know how it goes, good luck.
You should check out www.swaploader.com seems just perfect for a truck like that. 
Salter, dump box, flat bed, lawnmower body, dumpsters, the possibilities are endless for a good medium duty truck.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oooh, and don't forget the 8611 or 10' something with wings, the front end can certainly handle it!:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Got my first look at the new 5500 and 4500 today at Harrisburg Farm show. Pretty nice! Lots of good stuff that Ford didn't have in the 550's. 52 gal tank, exhaust brake, lots of room behind the seat, slightly upscale but still work truck interior. That cummins may be a littler underpowered on paper compared to Ford and Chevy. Window sticker on the 5500 showed a 10,500# front axle. Didn't look any different than a Dana 60 to me!? Anybody know anything about that? Curiuos to see what bugs come out of this truck as guys start buying and running them. I would hate like hell tho to smash the low handging particulate filter underneath:realmadayup. Overall pretty freakin nice I must say! Anyone got one yet?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

were are thinkin about getting one for a brush truck at the fire department


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

justme-;431034 said:


> FWIW, just because several people on TDR have had a given problem doesn't mean it's really an actual high occurrence problem. Lots of people on HERE have a given problem and we routinely tell them it's not normal!
> 
> I have been working my 96 Cummins from the day I bought it and I have always well exceeded the normal lifespan the TDR members whine about. No KDP fix, fine factory brakes, 137K mile on ORIGINAL front wheel bearings and several u-joints. No tranny problems, put a lukes link in at 120K miles on factory track bar, original shocks still working.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the schooling, love this place.
I will be sure to take my truck to my local (My car dealer is a 5-Star) CAR dealer and let them repair it.

It makes me all warm and fuzzy inside, that I can come here now for EXPERT repair help on diesel issues, and not have to go to places with Certified Diesel techs (like TDR) for my information.

I guess only fantasizing fools like myself would buy a TRUCK FROM A TRUCK DEALER, and take it to a TRUCK DEALER for repairs. My bad...

Can you (JustUs) please explain to me how to test my (05) injector that I think may be suspect ? Can I do it on the truck ? 
Thank You in advance, and thanks for "Setting Me Straight".:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Have you ever seen a1,2, 3 or 4 star Dodge dealer?
nether have I?

The word "gimmick" comes to mind but hey, if it makes you feel better.

"Can you please explain to me how to test my (05) injector that I think may be suspect ? Can I do it on the truck ?" 

I know where there is a 5 star Dogde dealer but not a truck only dealer ask them?
Ho, that's right they will not tell you how to, but they will fix it for you.

Ps why ask us? Just take it to your 5star truck dealer..


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

My local dealer has a couple on the lot. He puts bodies on ALL of his trucks unless you specifically order a C&C.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.lynchtruckcenter.com/details_towing.asp?Type=tow&ID=336&Level=1&Row=3
local tow outfitter has a few. they look tough!!


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

So, has anyone pulled the trigger on this Bullet yet?


----------



## LawnServicesInc (Aug 26, 2006)

I hated to be the ginnie pig but needed a truck.Ram 4500 crew cab auto 4x2 188.5 - 84 ca. Just found out today the estimated ship date from the factory is Feb. 28.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

R u to plow with with the new truck ? Can't to see pics when you get it! If you don't mind me asking about how much it set you back?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

LawnServicesInc;515344 said:


> I hated to be the ginnie pig but needed a truck.Ram 4500 crew cab auto 4x2 188.5 - 84 ca. Just found out today the estimated ship date from the factory is Feb. 28.


I can't wait to see your truck. Please post pics as soon as you get it. Did you go with cab and chassis or did you get a bed put on it?


----------



## LawnServicesInc (Aug 26, 2006)

I got the cab chassis and will have a knapheide landscape body with hoist and knap pack tool box installed when the truck arrives. As far as plowing with this truck probably not, but it will have a plow for backup purposes.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, why did you order one? There are plenty of them at dealers.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

when i bought the last C/C i wanted a dodge 5500 because i have agmc 5500 and the 2 trucks are so much differ in size is the reason i did'nt buy one

if you go to www.buildadodge.com there is not much price differ in a 3500-5500


----------



## LawnServicesInc (Aug 26, 2006)

2003ctd;516183 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you order one? There are plenty of them at dealers.


I wanted what I wanted. I tried to locate one to my specs but it was'nt out there. I order the truck on I think Feb.6, and had a vin on Feb.7. On Feb.11 had an estimated ship date of Feb.28. It will probably be a week or two after that be for it arrives to the dealer.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

it is not as easy to find one as you might think. one with the right options and wheel base and drivetrain that you want. it took some looking but i finaly found one for us.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

As of right now I'm the current high bidder on this truck

I didn't put in my highest offer because I'm going to try to snipe it right as the auction ends. I just put out a little teaser bid just to see where I'm at.

If I don't win this unit I've also got my eyes on a Freightliner that has a hauler body on it...


----------



## LawnServicesInc (Aug 26, 2006)

*08 4500 Arrived*

Pic of the truck in the dealers shop right after the transport dropped it off.


----------

